# Sticky  Frequently Asked Questions in the Graphics and Design Help Forum: New here? Read Me:)



## Fluid

*Q: Which software should I use to design my t-shirts:*
A: Read: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/best-software/

*Q: What is the easiest t-shirt design software to use for beginners:*
A: Read: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/best-software/

*Q:* What do you think about using (insert program name here) software to design t-shirts?
A: Read: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/best-software/
A: Search the forums for the software name to read opinions on that software.

Q: *Does anyone have a t-shirt designing contract?*
A: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t8528.html

Q: *does anybody know where I could order custom film positives ?
*A: Welcome to Coudray Graphics - The premier resource for color separations and screenprinting

Q:* Printer and RIP for half-tones
*A: U.S. Screen Print and Inkjet Technology - FastRIP™

Q:* photoshop help: how to outline text*
A: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t17792.html#post109775

Q:*3 color job seperation question
*A: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t17900.html#post110597

Q:*Vector Images opposed to other Types
*A: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t17874.html#post110225

Q:*CorelDraw X3 to Photoshop to Fast Films help?
*A: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t18401.html#post112774

Q:*Royalty Free Templates
*A: Tools for screenprinting, sign making, laser engraving, embroidery, promotional products 
http://www.greatdanegraphics.com/

Q:* Order Form Ideas!!
*A: 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attach...can-someone-upload-file-contractworkorder.pdf

Q:* CorelDraw - distressed looking plug ins
*A: U.S. Screen Print and Inkjet Technology - Industry Downloads
Graphics Unleashed - CorelDRAW and Corel PHOTO-PAINT - Tutorials, Training, Books, Videos - graphics unleashed dvd
Advanced Artist Tutorials (Free Tutorials)

Q: *CorelDRAW related Sites*
A: Corel Corporation - Home of CorelDRAW, WordPerfect, Paint Shop Pro, Photo Album and Painter
Tips & Tricks - CorelDRAW - Corel Corporation
CorelDRAW.com
Graphics Unleashed - CorelDRAW and Corel PHOTO-PAINT - Tutorials, Training, Books, Videos
Welcome to Oberon
Online Classes. LVS Online offers computer courses, photography courses, business programs, web design, graphic programs, CSS classes, XHTML Classes
CorelDRAW VBA macros by -=::[wOxxOm]::=-
Welcome to AdvancedArtist.com Video Graphics Tutorials YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
Broz & Dian Technical How To Tips CorelDRAW for Skinners: Index - An Article by mormegil

Q:* T-shirt Computer Programs - Graphics programs
*A: CorelDRAW Graphics Suite, Adobe Photoshop, Adobe Illustrator, Xara 
Extreme, Inkscape.........

Q: *Design Separations / Separations Programs
*A: https://www.photoscreenprint.com/
Netseps: 4 Color Process, Simulated Process, Light & Dark Garments, Softhand White Underbases
U.S. Screen Print and Inkjet Technology - FastFilms™
Screenprint Separator 2000 Adobe Photoshop Automated Plug-in for T-Shirts

Q: *Vector Conversion Companies
*A: http--www.excellentartwork.com-
ArtWorkSource.Com, Inc
Get cost-effective artwork services, promotional services, website solution!
ArtWork Planet Pricing
Home : Excalibur Creations & Recognition : Vector Artist, Logo and Art Cleanup, Vinyl Graphics, Signage Service. Ayer's Cliff, Quebec, Canada.

Q: *How to design fashion t-shirts*
A: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t8811.html

Q: *Graphics Pen Tablet
*A: Wacom

Q: *3 color job separation question (trap & Choke)*
A: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t17900.html

Q: *outline text in photoshop*
A: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t17792.html

Q: *Creating color blends for printing*
A: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t16121.html

Q: *where can I find t-shirt templates*
A: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/member-introductions/t10157.html


----------



## Twinge

Gah, I just spent a while getting a lot of good copyright-related threads listed and then Firefox lagged on me and I friggin' closed this tab. I'll try to recover what I had... 

Bleh, I know I had another one or two. Ah well. I know copyright questions are kind of more general, but they're asked in this forum all the time so I think they should be partially covered in both sections.

Do I have to pay to register a copyright every single one of my designs?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t310.html 

Can I mail myself a copy of my designs to legally protect them?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t310.html 

What's the difference between a copyright, a trademark, and a patent?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t1314.html

If I modify someone else's image or use someone else's image as a reference, is it okay to use?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t805.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t310.html


----------



## Jasonda

Questions about hiring artists, contracts, etc:
* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t4092.html
* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t4300.html
* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t7460.html
* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t9762.html

How to do halftones in Corel:
* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t11230.html

How to do halftones in Illustrator/Photoshop:
* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t6426.html

How to learn Illustrator:
*http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t11920.html

Another great thread on trademarks and copyright:
*http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t1459.html


----------



## Fluid

Sports Fonts?
* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t25118.html


----------



## Fluid

*What makes a memorable Logo?
*http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t27972.html


----------



## cohort

That US Screen/FastRIP link should be altered...


----------



## jworklimited

I loving this site....can some of you guys come look at my website JWORK LIMITED and take a look at my design...and give me some real tough love feed back!! We are getting sales....just trying to increase our sales.....


----------



## Fluid

cohort said:


> That US Screen/FastRIP link should be altered...


Fast Rip and Fast Films are now called T Seps. you can find that info here

T-Biz Network


----------



## Fluid

*Illustrator to Corel Draw*

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t144905.html


----------



## oldsewandsew

HELP!!! I embroider, but decided to purchase a heat press so I could offer that as well. I have used Easy Prints designs from Transfer Express and loved them for ease and quality, but now have customers coming that either need too few shirts to justify the expense or need their own logo done. I need to be able to put a logo and text easily into a software and print my own transfers. I know all you pros use Corel, Adobe, vector art, etc, but please help one of those that is not an artist and I don't understand layering and color separation, etc!!! I ordered T-Shirt Factory ($30), but it won't run on a 64 bit system. So now I'm even out that $30! Again, I just want simple software where I can manipulate clipart or a jpeg file, put text with it, shape the text, color it and print. Is there anyone out there that can have pity on not only a newbie but an idiot as well for buying this heat press without knowing anything?


----------



## Joe Cool

This is was very helpful


----------



## batzz

oldsewandsew said:


> HELP!!! I embroider, but decided to purchase a heat press so I could offer that as well. I have used Easy Prints designs from Transfer Express and loved them for ease and quality, but now have customers coming that either need too few shirts to justify the expense or need their own logo done. I need to be able to put a logo and text easily into a software and print my own transfers. I know all you pros use Corel, Adobe, vector art, etc, but please help one of those that is not an artist and I don't understand layering and color separation, etc!!! I ordered T-Shirt Factory ($30), but it won't run on a 64 bit system. So now I'm even out that $30! Again, I just want simple software where I can manipulate clipart or a jpeg file, put text with it, shape the text, color it and print. Is there anyone out there that can have pity on not only a newbie but an idiot as well for buying this heat press without knowing anything?


for your 64bit system problem, you can use virtualbox:

https://www.virtualbox.org/


----------



## 1stCav

Thanks for info


----------



## empti

Somehow the link (http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/best-software/) doesn't work right.
It directs me to the homepage and if I click on a subject or sub-forum I get a 404-mention.
Does anyone know something about this?


----------



## empti

Bump. See post #14


----------



## empti

Somehow the link (http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/best-software/) doesn't work right.
It directs me to the homepage and if I click on a subject or sub-forum I get a 404-mention.
Does anyone know something about this?


----------



## Airbrushdude

empti said:


> Somehow the link (http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/best-software/) doesn't work right.
> It directs me to the homepage and if I click on a subject or sub-forum I get a 404-mention.
> Does anyone know something about this?


I've been scouring this site a lot lately for info, and ran into this problem also...Hope they get it fixed.


----------



## Rodney

Airbrushdude said:


> I've been scouring this site a lot lately for info, and ran into this problem also...Hope they get it fixed.


 @Airbrushdude @empti while we're working on fixing this issue, you can still view the same threads through this alternate link: best software related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Rodney

empti said:


> Somehow the link (best software related topics at T-Shirt Forums) doesn't work right.
> It directs me to the homepage and if I click on a subject or sub-forum I get a 404-mention.
> Does anyone know something about this?


The link is fixed now  

In the future, if you have questions about why some feature of the forum doesn't work, feel free to contact me directly via PM or email (contact link is at the bottom of the page)  That's a lot easier for me to see than a post in one of the many threads.


----------



## hovig

sorry for asking .. ı need some program i can put borders and frames around the picture or example like this picture 


http://www.geektoypia.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Minecraft-t-shirt.jpg


----------



## mfd0030

i am new to this business and i just purchased a new heat press. My company was already doing embroidery work but wanted to expand our work. the issue i am having is that we do a majority of our work for safety forces and military who already have a specific logo. We currently do not have any of the logos in the form of a digital copy (jpeg of pdf) as all of our work is sent to be digitized for the embroidery machine via a cell phone picture then converted to a dts file. Outside of remaking all of the logos in a software program I'm trying to figure out the easiest way to make this happen.


----------



## Saltyshoe

What is the best and easiest software program for designing tshirts?


----------



## Blue92

Saltyshoe said:


> What is the best and easiest software program for designing tshirts?


Adobe and Corel seem to run about even for design work.


----------



## atep1997

Blue92 said:


> Adobe and Corel seem to run about even for design work.


so true


----------



## diemvy5

Thank for sharing!


----------

